# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم CS-TooL Dongle تحديثات :  CS-Tool V1.44.1 Added R/W Like Factory FW for SPD 7730/31,9830,8830 Without Root/ADB.

## mohamed73

*CS-Tool V.1.44.1 Added Read/Write Like Factory FW for SPD 7730/31,9830,8830 Without Root/ADB.*  *Added
New Boot for SPD7730/31 Android Version 5.X.X
Enabled Read/write For 8830
Enabled Read/write for 9830
Enabled Flash Read/ Write like Factory FW CSTool Format*  
- *SC7730/31 Android Version 5.X*
-- *Read Flash Like Factory FW (CSTool Format) - Without Root/ADB - World First*
-- Write Flash Like Factory FW (CSTool Format) 
- *SC8830*
-- *Read Flash Like Factory FW (CSTool Format) - Without Root/ADB - World First*
-- *Write Flash Like Factory FW (CSTool Format)* 
- *SC9830*
-- *Read Flash Like Factory FW (CSTool Format) - Without Root/ADB - World First*
-- *Write Flash Like Factory FW (CSTool Format)*  *SC7730/31 Types Of Boots*
-- *SC7730/31-EMMC* >> Normal Phones With Old Hardware also Can Say Android Version 4.X.X
-- *SC7730/31_Sign-EMMC* >> Phones With Secured like Huawei, Lenova Secured Boots
-- *SC7730/31_SDRAM2-EMMC* >> Phones with New hardware Also can Say Android Version 5.X.X 
If any unsupported Phones, please Report us , Model Number , Brand , Android Version. 
  Quote: *Messege  to Crying Monkeys 2  teams Who are always Cry about my updates . do not  cry always, we make always ourself the solution, still you tool need  Adb or root read the flash SPD Android Version 5.X.X , now you have work  copy the my solution... hurry up...*  
  Quote: *Very soon we will add Read Flash Compressed as *.pac.. or Convert  Read Flash with *.pac format . we are working on it*   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *
Another Hot Updates On the way *    *More Interesting Pre News*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Best Regards
RAZA400

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei Y541-U02 Read/Write Like Factory Flash* *Huawei Y541-U02*  
Read Flash  
Write Flash

----------


## mohamed73

*Intex Aqua Q7 Android Version 5.1 Read/Write Flash like Factory flashing*      Intex Aqua Q7 Android Version 5.1 
Read Flash  
Write Flash  
  Quote:
    			 				Action : *Read Flash*
 Boot : SC7731_SE2-EMMC
 Tips:
 1.Remove Battery, Insert usb cable, Insert battery
 2.power off Phone, Remove & Reinsert Battery , insert USB Cable
 (In Case Some Phone Required to hold bootkey)
 Waiting for Phone Usb....
 Phone found : SPRD U2S Diag (COM78)
 Connecting...
 Bootstrap: SPRD3
 Connected done.
 sending 1st boot...
 waiting for ack...
 Reconnect is ok
 1st boot done.
 Sending 2nd boot...
 2nd boot done.
 Checking H/W report info...
 Read info is done. 
 Reading Project Property ... 
 Brand           : Intex
 Phone Model     : Aqua_Q7
 Android Ver     : 5.1
 CPU/Processor   : SP7731GEA_HD_V1.0.0
 SPD Project ver : Intex_Aqua_Q7_W652_M00_S16_151210_SKD
 SW Version      : Intex_Aqua_Q7_V12_Indian
 Making dir: G:\backup\spd_7731_EMMC_SE2_Intex_Aqua_Q7_Intex_Aq  ua_Q7_V12_Indian_20160605_162258\...[ok] 
 Dumping Flash Image Now...
 Reading splloader...ok
 Reading uboot...ok
 Reading recovery...ok
 Reading system...ok
 Reading userdata...ok
 Reading cache...ok
 Reading misc...ok
 Reading boot...ok
 Reading wmodem...ok
 Reading wdsp...ok
 Reading wfixnv1...ok
 Reading wcnfixnv1...ok
 Reading wcnmodem...ok
 Reading prodnv...ok
 Reading logo...ok
 Reading fbootlogo...ok
 All done.
 Files saved to: G:\backup\spd_7731_EMMC_SE2_Intex_Aqua_Q7_Intex_Aq  ua_Q7_V12_Indian_20160605_162258\ 
 Action completed
 Time taken : 00:11:21
 Reconnect Battery/USB Cable
 CS-Tool Ver 1.44.1
 Created: 2016/6/5 16:34:05 			 		   
 Quote:
    			 				Action : *Write Flash*
 Boot : SC7731_SE2-EMMC
 Tips:
 1.Remove Battery, Insert usb cable, Insert battery
 2.power off Phone, Remove & Reinsert Battery , insert USB Cable
 (In Case Some Phone Required to hold bootkey)
 Waiting for Phone Usb....
 Phone found : SPRD U2S Diag (COM78)
 Connecting...
 Bootstrap: SPRD3
 Connected done.
 sending 1st boot...
 waiting for ack...
 Reconnect is ok
 1st boot done.
 Sending 2nd boot...
 2nd boot done.
 Checking H/W report info...
 Read info is done. 
 Checking config file ...ok
 Downloading splloader ...ok
 Downloading uboot ...ok
 Downloading recovery ...ok
 Downloading system ...ok
 Downloading userdata ...
 Erasing userdata partiton, it will take a minute or so, pls wait...ok
 Downloading cache ...ok
 Downloading misc ...ok
 Downloading boot ...ok
 Downloading wmodem ...ok
 Downloading wdsp ...ok
 Downloading wfixnv1 ...ok
 Downloading wcnfixnv1 ...ok
 Downloading wcnmodem ...ok
 Downloading prodnv ...ok
 Downloading logo ...ok
 Downloading fbootlogo ...ok
 Erasing wruntimenv1...OK
 Erasing wcnruntimenv1...OK
 All done. 
 Action completed
 Time taken : 00:10:09
 Reconnect Battery/USB Cable
 CS-Tool Ver 1.44.1
 Created: 2016/6/5 17:50:18

----------


## mohamed73

*Lenovo A388t Read/write Like Factory Flash* *Lenovo A388t* 
Read Flash  
Write Flash  
  Quote:
    			 				Action :* Read Flash*
 Boot : SC8830-EMMC
 Tips:
 1.Remove Battery, Insert usb cable, Insert battery
 2.power off Phone, Remove & Reinsert Battery , insert USB Cable
 (In Case Some Phone Required to hold bootkey)
 Waiting for Phone Usb....
 Phone found : SPRD U2S Diag (COM78)
 Connecting...
 Bootstrap: SPRD3
 Connected done.
 sending 1st boot...
 1st boot done.
 Sending 2nd boot...
 2nd boot done.
 Checking H/W report info...
 Read info is done. 
 Reading Project Property ... 
 Brand           : Lenovo
 Phone Model     : Lenovo A388t
 Android Ver     : 4.1.2
 CPU/Processor   : SP8830EC_V1.0.1
 SPD Project ver : LePhone-user 4.1.2 MocorDroid4.1.2 A388t_S163_131212.20140605 release-keys
 SW Version      : MocorDroid4.1.2
 Making dir: G:\backup\spd_8830_EMMC_Lenovo A388t_MocorDroid4.1.2_20160605_175451\...[ok] 
 Dumping Flash Image Now...
 Reading splloader...ok
 Reading uboot...ok
 Reading recovery...ok
 Reading system...ok
 Reading userdata...ok
 Reading cache...ok
 Reading misc...ok
 Reading boot...ok
 Reading tdmodem...ok
 Reading tddsp...ok
 Reading tdfixnv1...ok
 Reading prodinfo1...ok
 Reading prodinfo2...ok
 Reading prodinfo3...ok
 Reading logo...ok
 Reading fbootlogo...ok
 Reading prodinfo4...ok
 All done.
 Files saved to: G:\backup\spd_8830_EMMC_Lenovo A388t_MocorDroid4.1.2_20160605_175451\ 
 Action completed
 Time taken : 00:08:17
 Reconnect Battery/USB Cable
 CS-Tool Ver 1.44.1
 Created: 2016/6/5 18:02:53 			 		   
 Quote:
    			 				Action : *Write Flash*
 Boot : SC8830-EMMC
 Tips:
 1.Remove Battery, Insert usb cable, Insert battery
 2.power off Phone, Remove & Reinsert Battery , insert USB Cable
 (In Case Some Phone Required to hold bootkey)
 Waiting for Phone Usb....
 Phone found : SPRD U2S Diag (COM78)
 Connecting...
 Bootstrap: SPRD3
 Connected done.
 sending 1st boot...
 1st boot done.
 Sending 2nd boot...
 2nd boot done.
 Checking H/W report info...
 Read info is done. 
 Checking config file ...ok
 Downloading splloader ...ok
 Downloading uboot ...ok
 Downloading recovery ...ok
 Downloading system ...ok
 Downloading userdata ...ok
 Downloading cache ...ok
 Downloading misc ...ok
 Downloading boot ...ok
 Downloading tdmodem ...ok
 Downloading tddsp ...ok
 Downloading tdfixnv1 ...ok
 Downloading prodinfo1 ...ok
 Downloading prodinfo2 ...ok
 Downloading prodinfo3 ...ok
 Downloading logo ...ok
 Downloading fbootlogo ...ok
 Downloading prodinfo4 ...ok
 Erasing tdruntimenv1...OK
 All done. 
 Action completed
 Time taken : 00:04:53
 Reconnect Battery/USB Cable
 CS-Tool Ver 1.44.1
 Created: 2016/6/5 18:09:02 
**************************************************  ********************  *Lenovo A2800-d* 
Read Flash     
Write Flash      
  Quote:
    			 				Action :* Read Flash*
 Boot : SC9830-EMMC
 Tips:
 1.Remove Battery, Insert usb cable, Insert battery
 2.power off Phone, Remove & Reinsert Battery , insert USB Cable
 (In Case Some Phone Required to hold bootkey)
 Waiting for Phone Usb....
 Phone found : SPRD U2S Diag (COM78)
 Connecting...
 Bootstrap: SPRD3
 Connected done.
 sending 1st boot...
 1st boot done.
 Sending 2nd boot...
 2nd boot done.
 Checking H/W report info...
 Read info is done. 
 Reading Project Property ... 
 Brand           : Lenovo
 Phone Model     : Lenovo A2800-d
 Android Ver     : 4.4.4
 CPU/Processor   : H301
 SPD Project ver : A2800-user 4.4.4 KTU84P A2800-d_S300_150804_MP release-keys
 SW Version      : A2800-d_S300_141118_CMCC
 Making dir: G:\backup\spd_9830_EMMC_Lenovo A2800-d_A2800-d_S300_141118_CMCC_20160605_153230\...[ok] 
 Dumping Flash Image Now...
 Reading splloader...ok
 Reading uboot...ok
 Reading recovery...ok
 Reading system...ok
 Reading userdata...ok
 Reading cache...ok
 Reading misc...ok
 Reading boot...ok
 Reading tl_modem...ok
 Reading tl_tgdsp...ok
 Reading tl_ldsp...ok
 Reading tl_fixnv1...ok
 Reading pm_sys...ok
 Reading prodnv...ok
 Reading logo...ok
 Reading fbootlogo...ok
 All done.
 Files saved to: G:\backup\spd_9830_EMMC_Lenovo A2800-d_A2800-d_S300_141118_CMCC_20160605_153230\ 
 Action completed
 Time taken : 00:06:49
 Reconnect Battery/USB Cable
 CS-Tool Ver 1.44.1
 Created: 2016/6/5 15:39:06 			 		   
 Quote:
    			 				 Action : *Write Flash*
 Boot : SC9830-EMMC
 Tips:
 1.Remove Battery, Insert usb cable, Insert battery
 2.power off Phone, Remove & Reinsert Battery , insert USB Cable
 (In Case Some Phone Required to hold bootkey)
 Waiting for Phone Usb....
 Phone found : SPRD U2S Diag (COM78)
 Connecting...
 Bootstrap: SPRD3
 Connected done.
 sending 1st boot...
 1st boot done.
 Sending 2nd boot...
 2nd boot done.
 Checking H/W report info...
 Read info is done. 
 Checking config file ...ok
 Downloading splloader ...ok
 Downloading uboot ...ok
 Downloading recovery ...ok
 Downloading system ...ok
 Downloading userdata ...ok
 Downloading cache ...ok
 Downloading misc ...ok
 Downloading boot ...ok
 Downloading tl_modem ...ok
 Downloading tl_tgdsp ...ok
 Downloading tl_ldsp ...ok
 Downloading tl_fixnv1 ...ok
 Downloading pm_sys ...ok
 Downloading prodnv ...ok
 Downloading logo ...ok
 Downloading fbootlogo ...ok
 Erasing tl_runtimenv1...OK
 All done. 
 Action completed
 Time taken : 00:02:16
 Reconnect Battery/USB Cable
 CS-Tool Ver 1.44.1
 Created: 2016/6/5 16:17:50

----------


## mabdarrb

مشكوورررررررررررررررررررررين

----------

